# Powerpoint, lines and transparency



## crazyclown (May 19, 2005)

Hi, I'm drawing objects in PPT, and i have line segments of varying width (like 5 to 85 pt font) that are overlapping eachother, and what i want to do is make the lines slightly transparent so that I can see which areas are covered the most. Is it possible to make lines transparent in powerpoint? If I'm not being specific enough as to what i need to do then lmk. Thanks!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

I don't think you can make lines transparent (but I may be wrong). You *can* make shapes transparent, so perhaps use something like the Rectangle drawing tool to draw lines? You can then right click the rectangle and Format Autoshape to set the transparency.

HTH

Regards


----------

